

Restore Net Neutrality By Directing FCC to Classify ISPs as "Common Carriers". - 001sky
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/restore-net-neutrality-directing-fcc-classify-internet-providers-common-carriers/5CWS1M4P

======
001sky
This is notable for the response.

 _Official: The White House Response to

"Restore Net Neutrality By Directing the FCC to Classify Internet Providers as
"Common Carriers".

[Title]: Reaffirming the White House's Commitment to Net Neutrality..._

{obviously, something has changed at the white house}

